# I am DYING to cut these!! (cut pics added)



## Mindyw86 (Apr 10, 2013)

But I know I have to wait 
The one in the back is midnight pomegranate and the one in front is love spell.


----------



## Badger (Apr 10, 2013)

No dying allowed, then we can't see them cut ;-)  They look lovely in the molds, looking forward to seeing the cut pics!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm dying for you to cut them too!! 
They look good in the mold, can't wait to see them cut! Love that shade of pink!!


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol, it is killing me! I keep poking at them, but they are still a bit soft so I sit and pout and wait some more, lol.


----------



## Badger (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah, I completely understand that.  Patience is something that I am slowly learning in doing my soap making.


----------



## Genny (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty 
Is it non-browning Lovespell?


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 10, 2013)

Genny, I got it from CandleScience and one review said it turned a light pink, so I guess I will just have to see how it goes


----------



## christinak (Apr 10, 2013)

lovespell, omg....that is P R E T T Y!  I did lovespell and there was no browning at all.  Mine was from Peak.


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 10, 2013)

Gorgeous colors & tops! OK, I'm subscribing to this thread so I can see how they look!


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 10, 2013)

I have tried many different Love Spells and I have never had any of them turn brown. 
Genny, which one turns brown on you? (so I know to avoid it! LOL)


----------



## Smee (Apr 10, 2013)

C'mon c'mon C'MON!  CUT THEM!!!!
We wanna see!


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 10, 2013)

Mindyw86 said:


> Lol, it is killing me! I keep poking at them, but they are still a bit soft so I sit and pout and wait some more, lol.


 
Stop poking your soap or it will poke you back!  I used to peak at my soap all the time while it was gelling, now I wrap it and put it to bed until I have time to get back to it.  Sometimes that can be a couple days.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mindyw86 said:


> Genny, I got it from CandleScience and one review said it turned a light pink, so I guess I will just have to see how it goes



I got mine from Candle Science too and do far do good. No brown.


----------



## Smee (Apr 10, 2013)

Ppppsssstttt....Mindy....

*DO IT*

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the midnight pomegranate will be ready to unmold....just waiting until the kiddos go to bed, but I think the love spell will have to wait until tomorrow as it is quite a bit softer  the midnight pomegranate was thicker faster last night when I made them and the lovespell was beautiful to work with and didn't thicken up as fast so that must be why there is such a big difference in the two.....as long as I can chop into one tonight I think I can live with that! Lol
Will post pics as soon as I can get into them! Hopefully in about 2 hours


----------



## deg195 (Apr 10, 2013)

Can't wait to see it....


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, here is the midnight pomegranate! The lovespell has gotta sit til morning :/


----------



## christinak (Apr 10, 2013)

Purty!


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, very nice! Love the swirl patterns.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you! I hope the other one looks as good or better, will post pics when I cut, hopefully in the morning


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 10, 2013)

wow...that's one very pretty soap


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 10, 2013)

LOVE!!!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 10, 2013)

Can I say they are great lookin'?


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, those are beautiful!  I love the swirl pattern!!


----------



## Pilar (Apr 11, 2013)

soaps: guapos, guapos, guapos!


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 11, 2013)

I love this! It turned out great (I think so anyways) 
Lovespell


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 11, 2013)

Both your soaps turned out fabulous!!!!!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 11, 2013)

WOW! You are a swirl expert!!!  They look amazing!!! Great job on both of them. They are so beautiful.


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

love love!!!  I love when there's a surprise inside


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 11, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 11, 2013)

As beautiful as I thought! I love the 3 different shades of pink.


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice jo9b with the lovespell soap as well!   Your swirls are incredible!


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you all so much! This is only batches 4 & 5, I am by no means good at this swirling thing yet, but I was pleasantly surprised that I didn't totall screw them up! Lol
 The pics don't quite do justice. The lovespell is actually white, pink, and purple.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 11, 2013)

Well worth the wait!  Great job and beautiful soaps!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 11, 2013)

Very pretty!  What kind of colorants did you use?


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks! The pink and purple were neon colorants from TKB. The red is brick red from B&B, and black oxide


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 11, 2013)

Well Mindy, you sure did a fabulous job!  That sure doesn't help the addiction when they come out so nice like this......hahaha!!!  Good JOB! :smile:


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 11, 2013)

I can see why you're excited.. Heck I'm excited for you. Cheers..


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 11, 2013)

The both turned out so pretty with just lovely and perfect swirls. Great job!!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

Exceptional work!! :razz:


----------



## Smee (Apr 11, 2013)

Tre beautiful, Mindy!  Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 11, 2013)

Aww! Thanks y'all! U guys make me blush


----------

